# 1870 pocket watch



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Hi everybody , I have an antique pocket watch I would like your appraisals on , how do I post photos to the site?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I use a dropbox link, but some use flicker, photobucket on the bottom right you have insert other media.


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm 65 y/o, drop box etc. Is all a bit too much but I could insert it in an e mail if you wish to view , it's just that it was my grandfathers and his fathers of Austrohungarian descent , not worth very much but would love to know it's origin


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

These are the pictures for Chockeruk, if anyone can help he would be grateful

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mgw34knn1mae99m/image4.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/78q30rmnq41o2kl/image5.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjulyt86dhue1cy/image2.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyp7o6ww6vz0uga/image3.jpeg?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/335qno8zc386wmk/image1.jpeg?dl=0


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

If it is a Philadelphia watch the estimated production date is 1868-1886. Looking at the pocketwatch database

https://pocketwatchdatabase.com/guide/company/philadelphia-watch-co/serial-number-lookup

not much help but you can see your movement on the right no info included. Hoping some one with more knowledge on these appears on the forum. I will keep trying to search getting over a Migraine so bit slow. One thing i was wondering if the Movement might be Swiss? But only my thought.

Seems the Company parts were Swiss, but Finished in Philidelphia, USA

production rate was about 12000. So not many,


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Very possible it's Swiss movement as it was bought in Austria

Try 2 Annardin Extra , I hate headaches


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have taken 2 co-codamol, 2 iboprufen, Whisky, and Bolognese with Chilli in it. Its slowly drifting 

will carry on looking for more, either later or tomorrow. Hopefully in mean time others can help. But you have a date, know Swiss Parts, but built in Philidelphia. A nice looking watch. Not sure if its worth lots, but priceless for sentimental value. Does it work?


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes it's in full working order , it does have a little logo on the movement , like you say don't think it's worth much but would like to know it's history , it will be passed down to my grandson , nice remedy for a headache , may try it next time


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I see the logo on the movement, but have not found info on it. I am surprised no more help has popped up. Will be looking more into it later hopefully. Be interesting to know how an American made pocket watch, turned up in Austria. As they were assembled in USA. Do you know what shop and date it was bought?.

Not sure on records for Austria. Did your Grandfather, Emigrate? Any movements of him might give clues for dates, of course if it was bought new we know about 1876.


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

His family are originally Hungarian , part of then the Austro Hungarian empire , he settled in Vienna , may have to dig a little deeper on my family history by quizzing mother , that's why I very recently had my ancestry DNA done , find out what I'm actually made up of , any further information would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Chockeruk said:


> His family are originally Hungarian , part of then the Austro Hungarian empire , he settled in Vienna , may have to dig a little deeper on my family history by quizzing mother , that's why I very recently had my ancestry DNA done , find out what I'm actually made up of , any further information would be greatly appreciated, thanks


 when do you get your results? Interesting watch and history so far.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Finding about the watch other than what we got, is proving hard, as not much info and seems no serial years. But as the Company only made 12000 in the 18 years 1868-1886 at least a timeframe. The pocket watch is lovely, and as it still runs, proving to be of good quality. See one sold for £185 at auction, not Mega Bucks but a good price. And has been in the Family so long, and hopefully kept in his family for a long time.

I need to get, my DNA done on Ancestry, got about 8000 so far and some bloodlines to 15th Century, in England. Not sure if there are Censuses for those parts of the world, always helpful in locating people.

Been looking at a Pocket Watch from the Philadelphia Company, might purchase, different movement, and missing a part. Still trying to find info, but down with a bug, not feeling my best, so grey cell (singular)  is not on full alert lol.


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Get well soon,dug a bit deeper into family history , grandad was a baker in post war Vienna , American sector , throws a whole new light on it , going on about history bearing in mind that the Celts were thought to originate in a place called Hallstatt, eastern Austria, being salt miners and traders , gradually moved along Mediterranean coast as far as Portugal , then thought to have come over to Britain and colonised . My DNA says I am 35% east European (Austria) 10% west European ,20% Scottish Irish and Welsh Celt ,15% Scandinavian 10% British ( don't know if that means french or Roman) and 10% Mediterranean and Portuguese , think I'm an historic Celt with a touch of Viking


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Interesting Family History a Rebel lol! :taz:

Being American Sector in Vienna might explain how the watch got over there?. I have not looked, but are the Austrian Censuses if any on Ancestry?. Even though i have not done my DNA yet, but pretty much sure mainly English. No royalty found, explains my common traits  . Do you have any idea when they reached the UK? I guess most likely because of the War. He must of been (Grandfather) doing ok to afford a Pocket Watch.

Sorry Admin, now a Family History post lol. As people on here buy second hand Watches, not knowing any info on owners is to some a shame . But to have one from a direct Ancestor, is great. Only one my Brother has is from my Late Grandfather which is a Smiths, most likely 1960's. Finding more info on yours is little, i am trying to work out if serials are a clue, but not many to compare, plus might not have used a numbering system.

got Grandkids this Weekend, so being allowed on my Computer, is low lol. Plus still not 100% hard work. Still. Madras tonight a few wee Drams, might help. My Family dads side is Oxfordshire, Mums Gloucestershire, Wiltshire. Making me a Country Bumpkin


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Get DNA done ,you might be surprised, dad met mam in Vienna , he was redcap , guarded Hess in Spandau , mother got a work exchange thing to come to Britain , she was qualified seamstress , came over on the Westward Ho scheme , re - met dad and Bobs your uncle

Thinking watch was black market now , still it's got history


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Definatley Swiss movement. It actually looks like an old "omega" mark, with the world and wings above it, it supposed to be a man lifting the world, very early mark, have seen it before............ wracking my brains now.....


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Seems that omega mark rang a bell with me somewhere , it's an early mark of a modern day watchmaker do you think?


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I have been looking for that Mark on the Movement, to no avail. Must look for a decent book on them. Not been on a lot as you know been ill, but having grandkids this week as they are off school. No rest for the wicked. !

Still struggling to find much more info on your Pocket Watch, as seems very little known. But obviously a Good Movement, if still going after all these years.


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Well appreciate it,got grandkids myself this weekend , they live at Northallerton so booked in golden lion so we can escape for late evening


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

And need a few Drinks, after the hectic day :beach:


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

Back, had more than a few ,phew


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice  had to have a few myself for Medicinal Reasons of Course  . Still no luck on further info, and guess no one else has any. I think the main Research is finding the Family History, find out exactly where he lived, street etc, where his business was located, maybe a Jewellers was Close by where he may have obtained the Pocket Watch.

I have same problem with a Pocket Watch i purchased a Donaldo, no info actually less than yours ! Searches have bought up nothing, let alone not sure how to open. But it runs lovely was cheap, just bust second hand and no Crystal. Think its Brass very discoloured, but cleaning up nicely, so might know more when i finish the polishing, nice Stag engraved on the back.


----------



## Chockeruk (Feb 9, 2019)

I know he lived in Hartmundgasse , Favorit , Vienna , try a further search myself but thanks for help


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Ofcourse, this is swiss movement. It is FHF/Fontainemelon ebauche modification of 19'''H6.5, similar to this

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?13&ranfft&&2uswk&Duerrstein_21

It is produced for sure after 1900, maybe 1910-20


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

The watch was bought around the 1870's, by his Grandfather.


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

stdape said:


> The watch was bought around the 1870's, by his Grandfather.


 This can be confirmed only by his Grandfather... Or maybe, Grandfather bought anothet watch in 1870s...


----------

